
Reddit discovers UFC is secretly using streaming service to mine cryptocurrency - koolba
https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/7b60or/redditor_discovers_that_ufc_is_secretly_using_its/
======
koolba
Original title is " _Redditor discovers that UFC is secretly using its
streaming service to mine cryptocurrency on its users ' computers_" but that
didn't fit so I did a bit of creative word elimination to truncate it.

